# Hartwood Hospital



## HiddenScotsman (Jan 23, 2018)

Mobile phone shots from my trip to Hartwood a few years ago, sadly ive been told its got security now and very little access to the asylum its self.

History

The remains of Hartwood Hospital, a 19th-century psychiatric hospital with imposing twin clock towers, are the main feature of the village, even after its closure under the direction of the Lanarkshire Health Board in 1998. On the morning of 28 June 2004, a fire broke out in the disused Hartwood buildings. This involved the destruction of the admin offices, dining hall and clock towers. After it closed in 1998, it was used as a studio by Lanarkshire Television, but Lanarkshire Television was closed down in 2002. After LTV left, the hospital fell victim to vandalism and fire. Security men regularly patrol the site to fend off vandals.

Like many other Victorian institutions in the area such as Gartloch Hospital, Stonyetts, Lennox Castle and Kirklands, the inception of the Community Care Act 1990 gave rise to a more community-based focus for long-term mental health care, and the consequent closure of long-term psychiatric hospitals. An annex of the main hospital, Hartwoodhill Hospital, still exists one mile to the north east of the village, along the unclassified road which forms the main thoroughfare.

The original hospital was overseen by Dr Archibald Campbell Clark, the medical superintendent, and was involved with the inception of modern psychiatric therapies such as occupational therapy, ECT and industrial involvement. In the hospital style of the time, Hartwood was entirely self-sustaining, with its own farm, gardens, reservoir, graveyard, staff houses, etc.

Hartwood also contributed to the growth of nurse education, and had its own College of Nursing, which was annexed to Bell College (which merged with the University of Paisley to form the University of the West of Scotland in August 2007). It was the last part of the original Hartwood site to close in 2000 when educational services were transferred to Bell College's purpose-built facility (the Caird Building) on its Hamilton site.

Great day out with my exploring buddy and feel very honured i was able to gain acces


IMG_20160911_151534 by HiddenScotsman, on Flickr


IMG_20160912_110243 by HiddenScotsman, on Flickr


IMG_20160912_110722 by HiddenScotsman, on Flickr


IMG_20160912_023523 by HiddenScotsman, on Flickr


IMG_20160911_172331 by HiddenScotsman, on Flickr


IMG_20160911_151236 by HiddenScotsman, on Flickr


IMG_20160911_173138 by HiddenScotsman, on Flickr


IMG_20160912_110422 by HiddenScotsman, on Flickr


IMG_20160911_172446 by HiddenScotsman, on Flickr


IMG_20160911_173034 by HiddenScotsman, on Flickr


IMG_20160912_120048 by HiddenScotsman, on Flickr


IMG_20160911_172727 by HiddenScotsman, on Flickr


----------



## RevConroy (Jan 23, 2018)

Great, and very beautiful, especially from a mobile, love it!


----------



## HiddenScotsman (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks very much


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 23, 2018)

Aye I’m really pissed off about not getting in the other day after walking for ages through nearly a foot of snow. In that last shot, they have sealed that up to the top with breezeblocks. Security is only at the other building, but I don’t think it’s anything to do with the hospital building. Think it’s because they have been doing work on the rail line and have a lot of kit there. Great shots mate, again it’s nice to see a few more of them!


----------



## HiddenScotsman (Jan 23, 2018)

cheers mate. im gonna try get you access to another hospital the next time your up


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice shots and a good report.


----------



## HiddenScotsman (Jan 24, 2018)

Cheers mate.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 10, 2018)

The shot of the till is just brilliant! Wish these bits were still here last year, morgue sign had disappeared too Love the last shot too


----------

